# Amitron ALS600 amplifier



## Maxxdad (Oct 15, 2017)

Anyone here running this amplifier with their rig?


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

Not yet I run just 100W , A few months ago I just missed someone selling an 800H. I think I need to upgrade my ears first, where I live I am blocked to the north by a mountain, I need a tower and HF Yagi and a Dipole oriented east west .Talk about a place for the birds to roost.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

I’ve looked into it a bit but price and generally needing 240v for hf has kept me from it. If I finish my shed and move radio stuff there I will probably get one.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

One of the things I hope to do is clean up my antenna system. Cleaning it up includes loosing flexibility but through tuners, connections and unspecified antennas, a receiver putting out 100w probably only has 15-20 w coming out the antenna.


----------



## Maxxdad (Oct 15, 2017)

The reason I was leaning towards the 600 is that the power supply is designed around 110. I would still run a dedicated circuit for it. That should reduce a little noise.
Currently I'm running a IC 7200. Easy to use and milspec. Icom started making them again this year.

I'm using an ocf Windom but will replace it in the spring..


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

I have gotten into a few logjams and have not been able to make contact over an amped unit, but that is part of the lernin curve. My OC Dipole is a close brother to your Windom mine is 35 ft up and just droops down at the ends. I have a tuner but I usually fine tune it to the lowest loss band and let it ride. the radio has a built in 4/1 and I figger why double the losses. With the bandwith waveform on your multi band Windom there are only a couple of bands that will be rough , 60 17 and 11 but that depends on the length of the antenna and harmonics. I am swingin this off the top of my head so do not take everything I say as gospel. I am getting to old to remember all the things I don't know.


----------



## Maxxdad (Oct 15, 2017)

ssonb said:


> I have gotten into a few logjams and have not been able to make contact over an amped unit, but that is part of the lernin curve. My OC Dipole is a close brother to your Windom mine is 35 ft up and just droops down at the ends. I have a tuner but I usually fine tune it to the lowest loss band and let it ride. the radio has a built in 4/1 and I figger why double the losses. With the bandwith waveform on your multi band Windom there are only a couple of bands that will be rough , 60 17 and 11 but that depends on the length of the antenna and harmonics. I am swingin this off the top of my head so do not take everything I say as gospel. I am getting to old to remember all the things I don't know.


I like the Windom. Its 80x120. I'm lucky to have the room for it. I can hear a lot better than I can get out. Thats why im considering an amp. The receiver in the 7200 is pretty good. Mist consider it a pretty basic entry level unit but it fits my style being basic and entry level lol.


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

I have a Buckmaster 135ft ocd , My QTH in in a hole so sometimes if I can hear it the 450D will not have the push to make the contact if I don't have the perfect bounce. 80x120!!!That's longer than my whole yard!!


----------



## Maxxdad (Oct 15, 2017)

ssonb said:


> I have a Buckmaster 135ft ocd , My QTH in in a hole so sometimes if I can hear it the 450D will not have the push to make the contact if I don't have the perfect bounce. 80x120!!!That's longer than my whole yard!!


.Lol, yes it is long. If I could get it up a little higher I think it would work better. One end is at 25, center at 20 and the other end at 20. Oriented North South so propagation is EW. I'm in Idaho and I hear Main to Florida a lot better that San Diego or BC. Longest contacts at 100 w have been the UK going east and free China going west.


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

I live down in GA. we will try to QSO sometime after the Thanksgiving holidays.


----------



## Maxxdad (Oct 15, 2017)

Let's try 7.225.
I'll have to swap out power supplies. The Trip Lite PR30 just took a dump.
I have a solid state spare but it has a little noise on it.

I'd suggest 5 AM my time pmt.


----------

